
Andrej Karpathy forced to take down Stanford CS231n videos - raajg
https://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/4hqwza/andrej_karpathy_forced_to_take_down_stanford/
======
chriskanan
Karpathy claims that the reason for the take down is due to 6 reasons given to
them: "Closed captions, forms for students/invited speakers, potential
copyright material, "quality/brand", ..."

He doesn't give the last two reasons.

Universities have been sued in the past for the lack of closed captions for
lectures: [http://www.nytimes.com/2015/02/13/education/harvard-and-
mit-...](http://www.nytimes.com/2015/02/13/education/harvard-and-mit-sued-
over-failing-to-caption-online-courses.html?_r=0)

It would be great if the material was closed captioned, but it seems wrong to
deprive everyone else of it for that reason.

~~~
return0
CCs are the easiest to fix in this case

------
mavelikara
The course in question is "CS231n: Convolutional Neural Networks for Visual
Recognition" \- [http://cs231n.stanford.edu/](http://cs231n.stanford.edu/).

